# Last nite



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Got a few










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triguy7 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks. I needed some encouragement


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

John I got 8 down your way Fri night on a short scouting and test trip.
West wind started and messed things up


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Might want to rethink posting pictures of a redfish and speck on a section about gigging, since both are illegal to gig.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

^ the red fish and spec where caught on a rod and reel .


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice work!


----------

